# amusing referral notation



## TUGBrian (Jan 14, 2019)

two new members joined this weekend and put on his "referred by" line:



> A gentleman we met on the ski lift at Massanutten



and



> someone we met in Cancun, on a shuttle bus



sadly it didnt include a name...so if this was you..chime in here and thank you! =)


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 19, 2019)

Where does this "referred by" line show up.  I have someone I want to refer and will do it anyhow but I'd like to get the credits.  Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 19, 2019)

whenever anyone creates a new TUG membership, during the process of creating their login and password there is a field that asks them to type in the name/username/email of the person that referred them.

when someone does this, the referral is linked to that account and an email is sent to the existing member thanking them for the referral so they are aware of who put them down as a referral!


----------



## jlp879 (Jan 19, 2019)

Cool!  I did not know that.  And do we referees get any special bonus or anything?  Extended membership?

I had a nice chat on Dipper chair at Heavenly ski resort with a gentleman from Florida using his timeshare at Tahoe, but the conversation never turned to TUG.  Next time I'll work harder.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 19, 2019)

Well, we are in Cancun but have not talked with anyone in a shuttle bus. Do you still offer the six month extension for referrals? Does ten referrals still get lifetime membership?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 20, 2019)

yessir, each referral can be cashed in for 6mo membership extension, and 10 grants a lifetime membership.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 31, 2021)

Hi Brian. How do we know how many referrals we have ? I had a family member that went to Cabo with us join recently. 

Bill


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 31, 2021)

if you shoot an email to tug@tug2.net i can look it up for you.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 31, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Hi Brian. How do we know how many referrals we have ? I had a family member that went to Cabo with us join recently.
> 
> Bill


If they just joined the BBS, it won't count.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 31, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> If they just joined the BBS, it won't count.


 
Why not ?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 31, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Why not ?


I beleive the referral benefit is only for paid memberships. BBS is free.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 31, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I beleive the referral benefit is only for paid memberships. BBS is free.



They did pay to join. I actually helped them.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 31, 2021)

easyrider said:


> They did pay to join. I actually helped them.


Did you put in your name when you filled out the referral info?


----------



## easyrider (Mar 31, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Did you put in your name when you filled out the referral info?



Yes, my name and tug name was used. I didn't fill out the referral. I helped. I have had many friends tell me that they used me as a referral over he years. One actually joined as a member but because they already joined the bbs years ago when I told them to I didn't get credit. I wonder if it's because I changed my tug name. I have different a tug bbs name from my tug name. It could be two separate emails that go to the same address too.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 31, 2021)

if they put your username, or your full name in the referral field you would get credit.


----------



## CPNY (Apr 2, 2021)

TUGBrian said:


> if they put your username, or your full name in the referral field you would get credit.


I referred a few people, so I have to do anything to get the credit ? I received the emails indicating they were referred by me but I’m unsure how to claim my major award..... is it a leg lamp I can put in my front window?


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 2, 2021)

there is a reminder in every TUG renewal emails to simply reply and extend with credits.

we also will actually apply referral credits automatically if we dont hear back from members that dont renew...so they never get lost!


----------



## CPNY (Apr 3, 2021)

TUGBrian said:


> there is a reminder in every TUG renewal emails to simply reply and extend with credits.
> 
> we also will actually apply referral credits automatically if we dont hear back from members that dont renew...so they never get lost!


I’ll check back in 3 years when it’s time to renew I guess


----------

